
Our beloved Landau-Lifshitz books are available online. For free - mmhsieh
https://www.reddit.com/r/Physics/comments/1dmxq7/our_beloved_landaulifshitz_books_are_available/
======
mhh__
They desperately need LaTeX-ing but as far as I'm aware the English
translations are still under copyright even if the original russian is not.

